# Problems with scfb driver



## Samuel Venable (Dec 25, 2020)

Creating the driver config file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-scfb.conf with the following contents:


```
Section "Device"
     Identifier    "Card0"
     Driver        "scfb"
     Screen        0
 EndSection
```

Allows me to startx on my new laptop, and it is installed to a usb which I am booting from. However my mac mini and all the other computers in my house no longer startx and I end up in the terminal on boot. Removing the above file corrects the problem for those devices, but breaks it for my new laptop.

Any way to make it work for all of them / ignore that config file on computers that don't support that scfb driver?

Thanks everyone.
Samuel


----------

